# Dynamic Range of Blu-Ray players?



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Today I was checking this issue out and for OPPO and the Denon unit we have, I found dynamic range ratings of 110dB. But for the less expensive Samsung units, I couldn't find anything listing what their dynamic range is.

Can anybody give me insight as to what the dynamic range of the lesser blu-ray players is? It's a curiosity question as I don't have plans on downgrading our current blu-ray player.

TIA.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In for results...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There should be no difference at all as the signal is in the digital rheum and it leaves the player untouched unless you use the players own processing that can make a difference however very unlikely audible.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I can find the information on the more expensive units but I can't find the same information on the less expensive units. I'm sure the reason why the less expensive units don't post this information on the specification sheets is because they don't have the same amount of dynamic range. I'm trying to find out what the difference of the range of the different priced blu-ray players are.

I'm also trying to find out the difference in dynamic range between LPCM decoded in a blu-ray player and what the dynamic range is for more expensive AVRs that decode LPCM with their processors.

In the case of my question, I'm looking for empirical information. In the case of human hearing, our limits are about 124dB.

This Wiki link is the best information I've found so far but it doesn't address issues surround expensive vs inexpensive blu-ray players and LCPM decoding.

...................................................

Dynamic range

Dynamic range is the difference between the largest and smallest signal a system can record or reproduce. Without dither, the dynamic range correlates to the quantization noise floor. For example, 16-bit integer resolution allows for a dynamic range of about 96 dB.

Using higher bit depths during studio recording accommodates greater dynamic range. If the signal's dynamic range is lower than that allowed by the bit depth, the recording has headroom, and the higher the bit depth, the more headroom that's available. This reduces the risk of clipping without encountering quantization errors at low volumes.

With the proper application of dither, digital systems can reproduce signals with levels lower than their resolution would normally allow, extending the effective dynamic range beyond the limit imposed by the resolution.[24]

The use of techniques such as oversampling and noise shaping can further extend the dynamic range of sampled audio by moving quantization error out of the frequency band of interest.

.........................................................

From the same link:

Blu-ray Disc audio[30] Digital media 16-, 20- and 24-bit LPCM and others[note 2]

.........................................................

I can't find how deep the processors are, 16bit vs 20bit vs 24bit processing.

.........................................................

From this Wiki link on Blu-ray Discs. It's toward the bottom of the link where it shows much better than doing a cut-n-paste.

.........................................................

Audio

For audio, BD-ROM players are required to support Dolby Digital (AC-3), DTS, and linear PCM. Players may optionally support Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio as well as lossless formats Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio.[133] BD-ROM titles must use one of the mandatory schemes for the primary soundtrack. A secondary audiotrack, if present, may use any of the mandatory or optional codecs.
Specification of BD-ROM Primary audio streams:[134]

LPCM (lossless) Dolby Digital Dolby Digital Plus Dolby TrueHD (lossless) DTS Digital Surround DTS-HD Master Audio (lossless) DRA DRA extension
Max. bitrate 27.648 Mbit/s 640 kbit/s 4.736 Mbit/s 18.64 Mbit/s 1.524 Mbit/s 24.5 Mbit/s 1.5 Mbit/s 3.0 Mbit/s
Max. channel 8 (48 kHz, 96 kHz), 6 (192 kHz) 5.1 7.1 8 (48 kHz, 96 kHz), 6 (192 kHz) 5.1 8 (48 kHz, 96 kHz), 6 (192 kHz) 5.1 7.1
Bits/sample 16, 20, 24 16, 24 16, 24 16, 24 16, 20, 24 16, 24 16 16
Sample frequency 48 kHz, 96 kHz, 192 kHz 48 kHz 48 kHz 48 kHz, 96 kHz, 192 kHz 48 kHz 48 kHz, 96 kHz, 192 kHz 48 kHz 48 kHz, 96 kHz
Bit rate

For users recording digital television programming, the recordable Blu-ray Disc standard's initial data rate of 36 Mbit/s is more than adequate to record high-definition broadcasts from any source (IPTV, cable/satellite, or terrestrial). BD Video movies have a maximum data transfer rate of 54 Mbit/s, a maximum AV bitrate of 48 Mbit/s (for both audio and video data), and a maximum video bit rate of 40 Mbit/s. This compares to HD DVD movies, which have a maximum data transfer rate of 36 Mbit/s, a maximum AV bitrate of 30.24 Mbit/s, and a maximum video bitrate of 29.4 Mbit/s.[135]


----------

